# Harley Davidson's new museum



## glenn31792 (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.harley-davidson.com/wcm/Content/Pages/HD_Museum/Museum.jsp?locale=en_US&K&_cr=ppc|yahoo|hdmuseum|harley+davidson+museum


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 23, 2009)

Only 60 miles from me .........


----------



## spacemule (Jan 24, 2009)

Is Harley ever going to build a good bike?


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 24, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Is Harley ever going to build a good bike?



Are you ever going to be a good attorney?





.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 24, 2009)

103scooter said:


> Are you ever going to be a good attorney?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, what'd you do?


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 24, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Why, what'd you do?



You asked about Harley, I asked about you.



I did hear about this guy on the left coast who does something with chickens, he might need your help.




.


----------

